# walleye fishing lake erie



## captain jr (Mar 11, 2005)

the pre-spawn bite has begun. we have gone out the last two days and done very well on the walleyes. not all big ones. mixed bag. about half the fish are 2-5 pounds, and the other half 5-12 pounds.


----------

